# Detailing Advice



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Our Car had a small scratch on the passenger door which I tried to remove using T cut ( the car is blue) I have inadvertently created a small cloudy patch on the lacquer about the size of my fist which is only noticeable in bright sunlight. Is there anything I can do to remove it (without damaging the lacquer further). Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, T Cut is very coarse you need something finer like Meguairs ultimate compound to polish it out over a bigger area & then normal polish to finish. Go gently & take your time. If you can feel the scratch with finger nail, it won't normally polish out.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, T Cut is very coarse you need something finer like Meguairs ultimate compound to polish it out over a bigger area & then normal polish to finish. Go gently & take your time. If you can feel the scratch with finger nail, it won't normally polish out.
> Hoggy.


Do you think this product will definitely get rid of the haze/cloudy effect and not cause further hazing if I polish the complete door panel.


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

do a search for a site called detailing world. I would not suggest going the whole door. Worst comes to the worse you could pay a local detailer or invest in a machine polisher and some good polishes.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, T Cut has taken the shine off the lacquer so requires polishing again.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You could try some of that Turtle Wax Color Magic coloured wax. Less than a tenner and you can clean it off if it doesn't look right.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have tried several coats of regular turtle wax polish tonight on the door panel. Will see if it has worked tomorrow ( as the haze can only be seen in full sun).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

If the turtle wax makes any difference at all it's very temporary, the damage to the clear coat is still there and will reappear when you wash the car or it rains.

TCut has a very course abrasive in it and it doesn't really have a place with modern car paint. You need to polish the area again using a finer polish. the meguires scratch compound that was mentioned earlier would do if you're not into proper car care (don't take offence at that, some people aren't bothered, some are...a lot  ).


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Would the meguires scratch compound be a permanent fix. If so would the procedure be meguires compound first, then normal polish applied and then seal with a wax. Would using the meguires risk making the hazing worse?

I do look after our motors and gutted that I have caused the hazing affect - about the size of my fist!

I really want to do what's best for the car.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alan, Try normal polish first but don't concentrate on just that area extend it slightly to blend it.
Take it easy & don't rub too hard.
Hoggy.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

OP dont worry too much it is easily fixed 

Let us know how you get on with the finer polish


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

drivedetailed said:


> OP dont worry too much it is easily fixed
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the finer polish


Hi

I declined the Autoglym Lifeshine after reading reviews that it is no better than a normal polish. We pick up the car Saturday and it is in Glacier White Metallic (not too metallic). I've been on your site and read a bout Polish & Wax etc. I have lots of Meguiar's products of which I have a Polish & a Wax. I enjoy detailing our cars so when we get it home I was going to use the Polish and then the wax (after a wash).

Are there any other polishes you'd recommend that can give a decent polish that's lasting (the paint need no correction so nothing too coarse)?


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

dadsincharge said:


> drivedetailed said:
> 
> 
> > OP dont worry too much it is easily fixed
> ...


Meguiars stuff is OK.

When you say a Polish that is *Lasting* , what exactly are you looking for? A Polish is only really used to Restore Faded / Scratched Paint , and wont really leave any lasting protection. ( Where as a Wax Will )

Is it a brand new car you are picking up? If you are picking it up from a Dealer you shouldnt really have to Polish it , as you would expect it to come with no imperfections in the paint. ( Not always the case though )

If it is only a shiney look and protection you are after , A good Wax or Sealant will do the Job.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

For future advice most fine polishing needs some water, I was was taught some years ago a little Brasso on the tip of your index finger with some Spit added applied lightly works wonders, only patience then needed. You can always increase but never reduce effects.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Fook me this is gonna' end in tears lmao.What with T-CUT and Brasso,were talking modern water based paints here not something from the BL catalogue :lol:


----------



## Macca1969 (Jan 13, 2018)

My advice would be please don't go near products such as Brasso to remove scratches or restore faded paint. They are designed for use on metal and not water based modern car paints and clear coat. Clear coat and paint finishes are only microns in thickness so it doesn't take too much enthusiastic rubbing to significantly remove large amounts of this. Worse case scenario is if you go too far and strike through the clear coat then you are looking at potentially repainting the whole panel to restore its appearance. There are literally hundreds of choices available which will improve or eliminate most blemishes on your car. If you know a reputable local detailer then ask what they would advise you to do to rectify it, or pay them to do it. If you do attempt to sort it yourself then detailing world have lots of really helpful advice which will guide you through the processes. Or try you tube looking for videos by junkman, car cleaning guru or Paul Dalton which will give you all you need to know in informative tutorials. I really hope you can sort it out easily enough.


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

drivedetailed said:


> Meguiars stuff is OK.
> 
> When you say a Polish that is *Lasting* , what exactly are you looking for? A Polish is only really used to Restore Faded / Scratched Paint , and wont really leave any lasting protection. ( Where as a Wax Will )
> 
> ...


It's a 2015 car but unmarked paint work so its really a lasting shine with protection.

I'll be staying away form T-Cut & Brasso though!!!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

At the basic level of detailing, POLISH makes the paint finish shiny and, with due care and some skill, can remove some defects in the paint.

To protect that polished finish you need a WAX or SEALANT.

One example of a wax that has a good reputation for lasting well is Collinite 476S. It's not stupidly expensive either. 
I used it on my previous TT and it performed as claimed.

One supplier: https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/collinit ... t-auto-wax


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

I've used many high quality waxes and sealants over the years. I recently used Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 for the first time on recommendation of a professional detailer and can confirm that it is very impressive on finishes which are new or in good condition.

My car is (pearlescent) Daytona Grey and looks amazing with this finish.


----------



## drivedetailed (Jun 18, 2018)

BarrieB said:


> I've used many high quality waxes and sealants over the years. I recently used Chemical Guys Jetseal 109 for the first time on recommendation of a professional detailer and can confirm that it is very impressive on finishes which are new or in good condition.
> 
> My car is (pearlescent) Daytona Grey and looks amazing with this finish.


Good shout!

I Used Chemical Guys Blacklight for the first time recently and was pretty impressed! Some people dont like Chemical Guys stuff but i have always had good results.

Here is a snap of it on my own car ( 10 Year Old Paint! - i think it really brought the Colour to life )



Http://drivedetailed.com/chemical-guys- ... ct-review/

I Have Heard that a combination of Black Light ( Which is more of a Gloss Enhancing Glaze ) with a Layer of Jetseal over it for extra protection is a superb combo!


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

Poorboys white diamond

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

I've been using a massive variety of waxes and sealants, I can however reccomend the meguiars quik wax - I was sick of using pastes to buff on and off all the time, especially the harder waxes - it is a revelation! amazingly quick to put on and get off, about 30 mins!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

drivedetailed said:


> OP dont worry too much it is easily fixed
> 
> Let us know how you get on with the finer polish


The several coats of turtle wax did seem to improve things, I have however since then applied some meguires ultimate compound which seems to have improved things further (and also removed a small swirl mark elsewhere). I then applied a coat of Armour all shield wax. Really happy and relieved now. After the problems with the T cut I was apprehensive that that the meguires would make things worse. Well impressed and would definitely recommend. Thanks everyone for their advice and comments.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Glad you got it sorted to your satisfaction.

Now throw the TCut in the bin (or keep it to clean PVC window frames)!


----------

